# Gestor Manilva or Estepona area



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good Gestor in the Manilva/Estepona area?
I'd need someone to sort out the NIE and residencia for the family, if possible.
It would help if he/she also speaks a little bit of English


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dennis_V said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Gestor in the Manilva/Estepona area?
> I'd need someone to sort out the NIE and residencia for the family, if possible.
> It would help if he/she also speaks a little bit of English


hi

I can't recommend a gestor - I'm not in your area

but you really don't need one to sort out signing the resident list & getting NIE numbers

you have to go in person to register in any case!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> but you really don't need one to sort out signing the resident list & getting NIE numbers
> 
> you have to go in person to register in any case!


The advantages of having a gestor for these things are:

1.) they fill out the forms for/with you
2.) they usually get fixed appointments and meet you directly at the town hall / police station, so no waiting
3.) especially if you dont speak the language having someone with you is great


In my experience using a gestor for these things isn´t even too expensive and personally I prefer using my gestoria for most bureaucratic affairs.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Seb* said:


> The advantages of having a gestor for these things are:
> 
> 1.) they fill out the forms for/with you
> 2.) they usually get fixed appointments and meet you directly at the town hall / police station, so no waiting
> ...


I'd have agreed with you, however, I had to get a renewal (lost my old one) and a change of address recently and the system has changed (again lol). Now you go and make an appointment for a couple of weeks ahead, they give you the necessary forms to take away and complete, to take to the bank etc. Then when you return at the time of your appointment with your forms and bank receipt, they help you with anything you havent filled in and then print off your NIE/Residencia. Apart from helping fill in the forms (not difficult), I cant see the need for anyone else!!???????



Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'd have agreed with you, however, I had to get a renewal (lost my old one) and a change of address recently and the system has changed (again lol). Now you go and make an appointment for a couple of weeks ahead, they give you the necessary forms to take away and complete, to take to the bank etc. Then when you return at the time of your appointment with your forms and bank receipt, they help you with anything you havent filled in and then print off your NIE/Residencia. Apart from helping fill in the forms (not difficult), I cant see the need for anyone else!!???????


Well it's a service. You don't need it, but it makes things easier. I don't have to go to the bank to pay the fee. I fill out the forms, pay my money, turn up on the day and sign my papers. In and out in 10 minutes. :clap2:


----------



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been through the whole procedure already.
I wanted to get this sorted through a gestor because I don't want my wife + toddler + newborn to have to wait in a queue for 4 hours.
But if you can get appointments now, I can see your point.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

You don't have to wait in a que for four hours to make an appointment. You just walk up to the desk. Well you do in Torremolinos anyway. 

Also, please be aware that on the day of your appointment you must get your NIE number FIRST then go to the bank and pay, then back to the police station to pick up the official form. 

It's not hard. The form is 1/3 of a page asking for your name and address etc. You also need a colour photocopy of your passport and a photocopy of your child's BC as well as passport. 

Good luck!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I think it is likely to be a different system depending on the region where you live. In Nerja there is a foreigners department which helps you complete any official forms if you are having difficulty with translations etc. Their service is free of charge. We used google translation tools and it was really easy. We turned up at the police station, got a ticket and waited about 10 minutes, then we were given the forms. Took it home and filled them in. Once completed only one of us was required to go to the bank and pay the fees then go back to the police station, hand over the completed forms with the proof of payment from the bank and go home - here it was a four day wait to collect the form. When we got our residencia and NIE (the green form) it was even quicker although we still had to go to the bank for an additional payment. Another point is that once you have handed over the completed application forms, you don´t have to go in person to collect them. Anybody can on your behalf. My OHs parents collected ours first time.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis_V said:


> I've been through the whole procedure already.
> I wanted to get this sorted through a gestor because I don't want my wife + toddler + newborn to have to wait in a queue for 4 hours.
> But if you can get appointments now, I can see your point.


 I guess the question for anyone planning to do this is, where are you going to live? Which office will you attend?? and that will make the difference lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

I remember that I had to wait in a queue for hours in Estepona back in 07 when I applied for my NIE 
There was no way to skip the queue.. I would've been shot! 
Really felt like a criminal that day!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dennis_V said:


> I remember that I had to wait in a queue for hours in Estepona back in 07 when I applied for my NIE
> There was no way to skip the queue.. I would've been shot!
> Really felt like a criminal that day!


things have improved a lot in most places since then - have a look at the NIE sticky - there's a link on the first post where you can find out which office you need to go to - you could always phone them to see exactly how they do things there


----------

